# Early scan with tilted uterus



## Hephzibah62 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

My husband and I got our first ever BFP after 4 and a half years of infertility and our third round of IVF just before Christmas.  We were delighted of course, but on Wednesday this week we had a really upsetting early scan.  The nurse told us we should be 8 weeks along, but both the embryo and gestational sac measured more like 6 weeks, no heartbeat.  I have a tilted uterus and I think it tilts quite far back - it took the nurse ages to even find the embryo at all.  The nurse seemed to be experienced and she said despite the tilted uterus that she could see everything she needed to see.  We're to go back next Wednesday for another scan to confirm her preliminary diagnosis of a missed miscarriage.  Totally devastated as I had no signs anything was wrong.

I know I'm probably clutching at straws, but I was wondering if the tilted uterus could have made it difficult to get accurate measurements and/or made it difficult to detect a heartbeat.  Looking online, I have come across people who've said they were dated 2 weeks behind and at their next scan a couple of weeks later all was ok and there was a heartbeat etc.  I'm guessing this is pretty unusual.  Is having a second scan just a week later definitely long enough to be sure to detect any changes?  I have this horrible fear that they'll make a mistake and if I choose to have a D&C, that they'll remove the embryo when it was actually viable after all.  What if the angle the embryo/sac is at causes the measurements to be wrong or the heartbeat difficult to find?  We only got one egg during this round of IVF, so this could well be my last chance of having a biological child and I just don't want to let go until I know 100% that there's no hope.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Hep 

You do need to prepare yourself for the worst but there is a bit of hope. 

You are right some ladies have had a scan like yours and gone back and seen a heartbeat and all was well. 

This repeat scan is to check that there has been no change and still no heartbeat/no growth.

If there is any doubt at all they will wait and scan you again. They will not do a d&c until they are sure that the pregnancy is not viable. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Hephzibah62 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Kaz,

Thanks for your reply.  I guess I just have to wait and see at the scan on Wednesday - such a crazy time, where you're grieving but not properly yet as you can't help but hold onto that tiny bit of hope.  Thanks for putting my mind at rest regarding the D&C as well.


----------

